# Zeit in zwei Zahlen für Widget zerlegen



## Thor_der_Gott (6. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

wie kann ich eine Zeit in zwei Integer Zerlegen?

Danke schon im vorraus


----------



## Marcinek (6. Mai 2012)

Mit String.split()


----------



## Thor_der_Gott (6. Mai 2012)

BIg Thx


----------

